
How social media platforms contributed to the local news apocalypse - Truth_Serum
https://medium.com/@noahstarr/how-social-media-platforms-contributed-to-the-local-news-apocalypse-c2d61778497b
======
Truth_Serum
The three main points in the article are:

1) Digital Content Explosion 2) Cannibalization of Content 3) Profit
Entrapment

What do y'all think?

